# Gezondheids Magazine > Artikelen van Francois >  De tien gezondste voedingsproducten die kanker kunnen voorkomen

## FRANCOIS580

*De tien gezondste voedingsproducten die kanker kunnen voorkomen*

Kanker is in veruit de meeste gevallen het gevolg van een ongezonde voeding en van slechte eetgewoonten. Daar zijn alle wetenschappers het roerend over eens. Nu tonen tal van wetenschappelijke studies aan dat heel wat voedingsproducten in staat zijn kanker efficiënt te bestrijden. Wat plaats je dan bij voorkeur zoveel mogelijk op je menu om je risico op het ontwikkelen van kwaadaardige kankertumoren te beperken of de verdere groei ervan te vertragen? 

Recente onderzoeken tonen aan dat het eten van yoghurt verschillende types kanker kan bestrijden. Gebruik bij voorkeur yoghurt met actieve culturen. Dat staat steeds op de verpakking vermeld. Bij ons blijft het eten van yoghurt meestal beperkt tot het ontbijt. Je kan yoghurt even goed verwerken in allerlei gezonde dipsausjes of als dessert op tafel zetten.

*Bosbessen tegen borstkanker*
Verse groenten en fruit zijn de beste wapens onze langdurige strijd tegen kanker. En in dit kader nemen vooral bosbessen een vooraanstaande plaats in. Bosbessen zijn een ware bron van antioxidanten die de vrije radicalen bestrijden. Deze laatsten zijn verantwoordelijk voor ons verouderingsproces, en liggen aan de basis van heel wat ouderdomsziekten, waaronder kanker.

Bosbessen verlagen vooral het risico op het veel voorkomende borstkanker. Recente onderzoeken toonden aan dat de consumptie van bosbessen de groei van agressieve borstkanker opmerkelijk vertragen. Buiten het seizoen kun je diepgevroren bosbessen gebruiken. Deze bevatten dezelfde concentratie aan gezonde voedingsstoffen dan verse exemplaren.

*Granaatappel*
Een andere bron van antioxidanten is ongetwijfeld de bij ons onvolprezen granaatappel. Wetenschappelijke studies leren dat deze granaatappel de verspreiding van levensbedreigende kankercellen naar andere delen van je lichaam helpen voorkomen. Granaatappels zijn niet alleen gezonde tussendoortjes. Je kan dit fruit ook perfect combineren met bijvoorbeeld pepertjes en gember. Je kan al dit fruit gebruiken in een gezonde marinade voor de bereiding van kip of voor allerlei andere vleesgerechten.

*Look tegen maag- en darmkanker*
Darmkanker is een van de meest voorkomende en agressiefste soorten kanker. Look helpt je te beschermen tegen zowel darm- als maagkanker maar ook tegen het minder voorkomende maar eveneens erg agressieve mond- en keelkanker. Dezelfde geneeskrachtige bestanddelen van look treft men eveneens aan in uien en in prei. Kanker tumoren die opgewekt worden door allerlei scheikundige stoffen worden onschadelijk gemaakt door allicine, een bestanddeel dat in hoge concentraties aanwezig is in zowel look als in uien en prei. Allerlei wetenschappelijke studies toonden ook aan dat diegenen die regelmatig look gebruiken duidelijk minder risico’s lopen op het ontwikkelen van allerlei kankers in vergelijking met zij die weinig of geen look, uien of prei op hun menu plaatsen. Eet zowel look, als uien en prei zoveel mogelijk rauw, voor maximum resultaat.

Lees verder...

----------

